# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Why do I never dream about sex?

## knight31

Is there something wrong with me? I never have sexual dreams. I use to think nothing of it but lately i've been thinking this might not be normal.

----------


## Mancon

I think it is normal. I used to have some sex dreams, but I haven't had any (non lucid) sexual dreams in like a year. I wouldn't worry about it.

----------


## Naiya

Aww.  ::hug::  Well, it's possible you're just not remembering the sexy ones? While it's perfectly normal to have sex dreams, I don't think it's too abnormal to not have any. There could be a lot of reasons you don't. Perhaps you're already pretty satisfied with your waking romances, or maybe you go to bed so exhausted that you wouldn't be in the mood even in your dreams, etc. If all else fails, you can just use your lucid dreams for that.  :wink2:

----------


## Erii

Lol no worries. Not having non lucid sex dreams are just like not remembering whatever other non lucid dreams. I think i've only had like 3 sexual dreams aside from lucid ones.....it's normal

----------


## Puffin

You might be worried that it's "abnormal" to not have sex dreams, but I'm the same as you - I'm 17 and haven't had even *one* yet. Yeah, I've kissed people and made out with them in lucids, but never took it too far. As for my non-lucids, absolutely nothing's happened. 

I'm sure it's nothing to worry about.

----------


## fOrceez

Lol, dude, perfectly normal. Your post made me chuckle.

----------


## Raetin

I know this is personal, but if you masturbate, you'll probably won't get much, if any, sex dreams.  If you don't, ignore this post.

----------


## Arch

Not really, now and again, but to be honest they are no big deal, everything else is much better in dreams  :wink2:

----------


## Klikko

Normally I don't have sex dreams while I'm not lucid. Mostly because I my dream always have some very weird plot that intrigues me, so I don't really think about sex very often. When I do get lucid however, it's often the first thing I think of  ::lol::

----------


## Ivan452

As Raetin said, when masturbating or having regular sexual intercourse chances to have a sex dream is reduced (to zero for me).
But anyway, you should not consider a lack of sexual dreams as something that is not normal. This is completely individual.

My view is that sexual dreams are produced by the animal side of the consciousnesses, basically whatever you suppress in the waking state it will appear in dreams.

First - the only person here who can give u a correct answer to your question is yourself. Write your dreams, analyze them and analyze how you feel about sex.
Second - if you really are 17years old its too early to be worried about this. Maybe ur getting in you puberty a bit late, or maybe those hormones just haven't kicked in yet.
Anyway, I dont think there is a reason to be worried.  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

How old are you?  Do you masturbate before bed?  Do you think about sex a lot in real life?  Are you a virgin?  All of these are big factors when it comes to sex dreams.

I didn't really start having a lot of sex dreams until about 20.
Masturbation will alleviate sex from your brain.
Thinking about sex in real life will carry over to you dreams.
Virgins don't know what sex is like, and dreams tend to come from things you know.

----------


## Ivan452

> Virgins don't know what sex is like, and dreams tend to come from things you know.



Could not agree with you less.
I never experienced flying - but there I am, at least once a week, flying in my dreams  :smiley: 

Because there is a huge difference between things 'you know' and things 'you experienced'.
Not experiencing something does not mean that you don't have some idea of how it feels like.

Never been chased by a vampire, but still I run.

----------


## Mancon

> Could not agree with you less.
> I never experienced flying - but there I am, at least once a week, flying in my dreams 
> 
> Because there is a huge difference between things 'you know' and things 'you experienced'.
> Not experiencing something does not mean that you don't have some idea of how it feels like.
> 
> Never been chased by a vampire, but still I run.



I agree with this. Sex won't feel the EXACT same if you have never experienced it, but you have an idea of what it feels like.

----------


## Matte87

It's pretty cool how similar it feels though. Anyways if you really want to have a sexdream, then don't masturbate for a week or two and watch porn for a long time before going to bed. A bit of visualizations before falling asleep is never wrong.

----------


## knight31

thanks for the responses. Is kind of interesting to note how it goes for others too so thanks for that. Reason I wanted to ask about this is i noticed my gf has them now and then about me. So I thought why would i not be the same. I am pretty sure i'm thinking about her more, maybe that is the reason? I just thought something so significant would atleast turn up in my dreams every now and then. I guess its no big problem but I should have atleast a few. Cause I know how I feel.

As regards to my age I'm 25

----------


## Ivan452

You cant really compare women's psychology and men's like this.
In relationships its even normal to have sexual dreams about other people then the ones you are in relationship with.

As I said the best answer will be the one you find out. Because no one knows you better then yourself.
Just don't over think it.
Try reading your dream journal, maybe you will discover how your waking life is connected to your dreams.

It might not be the same with you, but my guess would be that you are happy with your relationship and your sex life. And that that is the reason it doesn't appear in your dreams.
For example, a big significant part of my life is what I study and work. When its going OK I never dream of it.
But the very moment something stressful happens, an exam or a deadline it starts appearing in my dreams.
Also, my relationship to my sister is much better then the one I have with my brother. And my bro appears in my dreams more then my sis.

----------


## yuppie11975

Eh, I haven't had any for ages.
I heard if you masturbate without ejeculating, then your chances of a sexual dream are great, but I mean, if you're wrong, you'll have some killer blue balls :L

----------

